
Contaminant That May Be Causing the Mysterious Vaping-Related Illnesses Found - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/contaminant-that-may-be-causing-the-mysterious-vaping-related-illnesses-found/
======
CameronNemo
>The FDA analyzed 12 nicotine samples and 18 THC (the active ingredient in
marijuana) samples taken from patients across the country. The vitamin
E-derived oil, known as “vitamin E acetate,” was found in 10 out of the 18
cannabis products.

>But tests didn’t find anything unusual among the various nicotine products
used by patients who fell ill, according to the officials.

If the oil is not in any nicotine products, can it really be the cause?
Perhaps there are similar materials that were not sought after in the nicotine
samples and other cannabis samples.

